# Access-Tabellen vergleichen



## UliH (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

es sind zwei Tabellen A und B in Access 97 mit identischer Feldstruktur (je ca. 160 Felder) und je etwa 40.000 Datensätzen. Die Tabelle B ist die Fortschreibung der Tabelle A.
Ich muß nun herausbekommen:
a) welche Datensätze in B bzgl. A hinzugekommen sind
b) welche Datensätze sich in B bzgl. A geändert haben (auch wenn es nur ein Zeichen in einem Feld ist)

Eine Abfrage mit Verknüpfung aller Felder gibt als Ergebnis nur "Abfrage zu komplex".

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? Danke, Uli


----------



## Vacant (29. Oktober 2004)

Mit SQL fällt mir da keine Lösung ein. Versuchs mal mit vb:

Suche für jeden Datensatz in der anderen Tabelle nach dem eindeutigen Schlüssel und vergleiche alle Felder miteinander. Wenn unterschiede auftreten oder der Schlüssel nicht vorhanden ist, kopiere ihn eine dritte Tabelle. Da kannst du dann schön übersichtlich sehen, welche Datensätze anders oder neu sind.

mfg


----------

